# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Free προγραμμα για σχεδιασμό κυκλωμάτων/τυπωμένων

## leosedf

Ενα ακόμη καλό προγραμματάκι για σχεδιασμό είναι το pad2pad  www.pad2pad.com/   διαθέσιμο δωρεάν και το καλό που έχει είναι οτι μετατρέπει έυκολα τα αρχεια του σε φορμάτ orcad

----------


## moutoulos

> Ενα ακόμη καλό προγραμματάκι για σχεδιασμό είναι το pad2pad ( www.pad2pad.com) διαθέσιμο δωρεάν και το καλό που έχει είναι οτι μετατρέπει έυκολα τα αρχεια του σε φορμάτ orcad



Κώστα το site δεν δουλεύει  :Confused:   (τουλάχιστον τώρα)

----------


## moutoulos

:Very Happy:   Έτσι http://www.pad2pad.com/  το βγάζει.

----------


## leosedf

Φταίει η παρένθεση.  :Very Happy:  
διορθώθηκε τώρα

----------

